# new wax up to £200



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im in the market for a new wax budget is £200 

iv got the zaino kit that i want to use but i enjoy applying a wax and topping it up every so often

the wax's iv got in minde is 

swissvax best of show 
Zymol Concours
Zymol Glasur
auto finesse spirit

but i have been offered a 4oz pot ov Zymol vintage for a good price 

what one would be the best to go for? 
is there any other wax's i should consider? 

thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What do you want out if it? Boutique label and fancy packaging or functional product?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

functional product durability aunt critical but if its good durability then its a bonus


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

spirit and glasur are both great, auto finesses new top end wax wraith might be worth waiting for though


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

msb said:


> spirit and glasur are both great, auto finesses new top end wax wraith might be worth waiting for though


i didnt know they were bringing out a new wax 
im not in a rush so dunt minde waiting


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Glasur..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sean20 said:


> i didnt know they were bringing out a new wax
> im not in a rush so dunt minde waiting


3 new waxes this year apparently, can't wait to get my hands on some wraith, which is going to be the new range topper:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Zymol Concours. Worth every single penny IMO.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

R0B said:


> Glasur..


As above, or IMO SV Shield is a better buy than BOS:thumb:

Spirit is a bargain at its price point though


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

New on the maket if wax is your thing http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250849


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd almost suggest its a tricky price point. It's slightly over BOS and Concours, and quite a bit over the others. Then it falls short of Raceglaze Black Label which gets a good write up. 

Shield and Glasur would be my suggestions?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

if i go for glasur i could also get spirit plus some change


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Concours is a great product, unfortunately I HATED the smell, so it went post haste...

Glasurs a great product as is BOS, but each to their own. If you've been offered Vintage its better IMHO by a long way in comparison to the others...but you'll only be getting a 4oz pot, so half that of the others...& it doesn't smell anywhere near as nice as Glasur or BOS


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Zymol Vintage is an incredible wax in everyday. What sort of price can you get it for?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nortonski said:


> Concours is a great product, unfortunately I HATED the smell, so it went post haste...
> 
> Glasurs a great product as is BOS, but each to their own. If you've been offered Vintage its better IMHO by a long way in comparison to the others...but you'll only be getting a 4oz pot, so half that of the others...


i dunt think i would ever use a full pot of wax though so i dunt minde the 4oz pot


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

amiller said:


> Zymol Vintage is an incredible wax in everyday. What sort of price can you get it for?


i can get it for £100


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

why not save yourself a wad of dough and try out the angelwax stuff, its really good, I'v had over 6 months out of it on my van and its still going strong failing that fk1000p what i've noticed is that the higher end stuff doesnt have the durability of the cheaper products but thats just in my experience  I have BOS and love working with it and it smells delightful but i get about 4 months tops out of it


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

have you got a link to the angelwax stuff?

im not to bothered about the durability as il probably use the zaino or colli for the winter


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

sean20 said:


> i can get it for £100


Can I buy it?!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Still can't decide eh Sean?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

alxg said:


> Still can't decide eh Sean?


nope still cant decide the guy is going to get back to me on the weekend about the vintage so i need to make my minde up by then


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

amiller said:


> Can I buy it?!


if i decide not to get it im suer i can give you the details


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hav to say whilst not being a long time member i've been a long time lurker and after using everything from Zymol Destiny to Megs 16 i can honestly say that spending more than £30 on a wax is an utter waste of money.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Offer still stands for a sample bit mate, but I don't think you can go far wrong at that price for it. 

If I had that much spare I would look at Black Label myself, but that's me.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I can offer you a sample of Royale if you are really keen?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for the offer alex

iv never thought of black label as iv never thought of using any of the raceglaze products i suppose but yes that will be another one to look at


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

amiller said:


> I can offer you a sample of Royale if you are really keen?


Royale :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Hav to say whilst not being a long time member i've been a long time lurker and after using everything from Zymol Destiny to Megs 16 i can honestly say that spending more than £30 on a wax is an utter waste of money.


I for one like trying the higher end products, are they xxx times better, probably not...nonetheless each to their own Jimmy :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

jimmy669966 said:


> Hav to say whilst not being a long time member i've been a long time lurker and after using everything from Zymol Destiny to Megs 16 i can honestly say that spending more than £30 on a wax is an utter waste of money.


But if someone said that to you before you tried them it wouldn't have mattered because your curiosity overruled your logic.

Why do people always chip in with these comments? The OP never asked if we think it is a waste of money did he :wall:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

sean20 said:


> Royale :doublesho:doublesho


Sorry, I meant Collinite 845 :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> Offer still stands for a sample bit mate, but I don't think you can go far wrong at that price for it.
> 
> If I had that much spare I would look at Black Label myself, but that's me.


I'm with you alex. It's the only wax left I lust after I haven't tried. Going off their other waxes it will be great.

Op my advice is give bos a wide birth, it's not all that IMO. Glasur is a great "bang for buck" wax, easily one of the best out there


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

amiller said:


> Sorry, I meant Collinite 845 :lol:


Good job, it's 1,000,000 x better than anything else anyway


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

amiller said:


> Sorry, I meant Collinite 845 :lol:


:lol::lol: now that was good


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

nortonski said:


> I for one like trying the higher end products, are they xxx times better, probably not...nonetheless each to their own Jimmy :thumb:





alxg said:


> But if someone said that to you before you tried them it wouldn't have mattered because your curiosity overruled your logic.
> 
> Why do people always chip in with these comments? The OP never asked if we think it is a waste of money did he :wall:


"To learn from your mistakes shows intelligence, to learn from the mistakes of others shows true genius"

The point i'm making is, when you compare a £30 wax to a £300 wax any difference is simply a case of law of diminishing returns.

If the OP wants to spend the money then fair enough, but maybe some feedback from someone who has used such high end waxes and discovered that they're not "all that" could save the OP some money.

In this day and age saving money is always relevant.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

maybe if i go for the Vintage i can also get Glasur and do a comparison


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sean20 said:


> maybe if i go for the Vintage i can also get Glasur and do a comparison


Very different waxes to use Sean. In my humble opinion of course. Similar behaviours with water etc but vintage retains it's looks and beading/sheeting for a long time, glasur is just super nice all round with an acceptable durability


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> "To learn from your mistakes shows intelligence, to learn from the mistakes of others shows true genius"
> 
> The point i'm making is, when you compare a £30 wax to a £300 wax any difference is simply a case of law of diminishing returns.
> 
> ...


thanks mate i understand what your saying and yes saving money is always relevant but i have always wanted to try a high end wax

iv got a pot of megs 16 and many diferent cheep waxes so i think il get one of the high end waxs and apply one wax to every panel on the car and then compare them all and il also make a post on hear and update


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Very different waxes to use Sean. In my humble opinion of course. Similar behaviours with water etc but vintage retains it's looks and beading/sheeting for a long time, glasur is just super nice all round with an acceptable durability


baring in minde that i can get 4oz of vintage for the price of glasur which one would you go for?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I see your logic Jimmy, but that relates more to physical attributes and behaviours of the waxes; what it doesn't consider is the emotive side, which for right or wrong reasons makes us all do things we would not normally consider.
Applying higher end LSP's is as much about the experience i.e. taking that extra bit more care in your routine as it is anything else, for amateur hobbyists like most of us on here anyway.

All opinion of course, and we are all entitled to those on here :thumb:


Sorry for going OT Sean, game on!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its all dependant. Both are easy to use so that to one side, if it was for personal use then vintage as you will never finish it all. Business then glasur as the simple fact is you will finish more cars with it :thumb:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

sean20 said:


> thanks mate i understand what your saying and yes saving money is always relevant but i have always wanted to try a high end wax
> 
> iv got a pot of megs 16 and many diferent cheep waxes so i think il get one of the high end waxs and apply one wax to every panel on the car and then compare them all and il also make a post on hear and update


Fair play, if you want to try them then go for it.

I loved the texture, smell and process of applying Zymol Destiny by hand, but as for any added shine or longevity i found it to be no existent over cheaper waxes.

The fact that the end result was no better killed it for me.

:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

sean20 said:


> baring in minde that i can get 4oz of vintage for the price of glasur which one would you go for?


Vintage, all day, every day & you'll have a hundred quid in your hipper for other goodies, or you could always save it...


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

at the moment i think vintage is at the top of my list but would any paint cleanser work okay before applying it or for best results should i get zymols paint cleanser?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Zymol Holiday Sampler!!! 

Why limit yourself to just one wax! One of these (#2 or #3) will be my next wax purchase.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> Fair play, if you want to try them then go for it.
> 
> I loved the texture, smell and process of applying Zymol Destiny by hand, but as for any added shine or longevity i found it to be no existent over cheaper waxes.
> 
> ...


i must say iv been using dodo supernatural hybrid on my black car but last weekend i used dodo blue velvet for the first time and it defenetly added some depth and glossiness to the finish that i did like


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If durability is not a concern (1-2 good months) then BOS is a great looker. It has a lot of oils hence the show look, but at the expense of durability.

Vintage has 90% of the looks of BOS with 6+ months durability.

Glasur- somewhere in the middle, but nearer the glassy look of Vintage and 4months durabilty.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

sean20 said:


> at the moment i think vintage is at the top of my list but would any paint cleanser work okay before applying it or for best results should i get zymols paint cleanser?


I prefer the Swissvax cleansers in comparison to Zymols HD, just my personal choice


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I have used concours very very nice, but I went to my limit an got raceglaze black label concours beautiful very easy very glassy and silky:driver:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

If I was in your shoes, and this was for my personal car, I'd go for the the Vintage - very good price, you get a reasonable amount of product that will last several years, and if you fancy trying the others, you can always get them on retail (more expensive with Vintage - seems the only other way to get it on retail, aside from a full pot, would be the holiday sampler).


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542
This might help a bit, I've also just bought BOS do can't comment on that yet


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

i should wait for the new Auto finesse wraith .....why its the newest technologies inside that pot,and the rest of the AF stuff is great...


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all your comments and help guys i ordered a pot of Glasur last nite but im still going to see if i can get the vintage by tonight


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Trust me you Won't be disappointed with the glasur it's superb:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks mate im trying to get the vintage as we speak


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

vintage has also just been bought 
cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Some excellent waxes mate, you'll love em both!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

sean20 said:


> thanks for all your comments and help guys i ordered a pot of Glasur last nite but im still going to see if i can get the vintage by tonight


Brilliant choice. I've tried a massive amount of waxes, many boutique waxes, and Glasur is the boutique wax that I will buy again... It is not that it performs better than my £20 pot of Collinite, but it is nicer to use while still performing very well indeed and has a lovely smell and feel good factor.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you all for helping me make my decision im now one very happy person

what is the best way of applying these waxes? iv been told that vintage should be applied with bare hands. also iv read abit about the waxs gassing. how do i prevent this from happening?

iv also got some zymol HD cleanse in the deal so would it be best for me to apply that then the wax

thanks


----------

